# Open Office installation



## languedoc (27 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai téléchargé OO et il refuse de s'ouvrir alors que les autorisations sont bien données dans 'Confidentialité'.
Une solution ?
Merci d'avance.
Bonne soirée


----------



## boninmi (27 Février 2021)

Il y a un message te disant que l'application n'est pas certifiée par Apple .
Sur l'application dans le dossier Applications, fais un clic droit de la souris et choisis Ouvrir.
Tu devrais avoir un message te demandant si tu veux ouvrir quand même et tu ouvres.


----------



## languedoc (27 Février 2021)

Merci beaucoup, c'est bien ça
Amicalement.
Maurice


----------



## CogipTelematique (27 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, OpenOffice n'est plus vraiment mis à jour. Il est conseillé de s'orienter vers LibreOffice qui bénéficie d'une communauté plus dynamique et qui offre une meilleure compatibilité avec les documents Microsoft Office. (Des nouvelles versions de OpenOffice sortent encore, mais ce ne sont que des corrections de bug mineures contrairement à LibreOffice qui avance beaucoup plus.)


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2021)

CogipTelematique a dit:


> Bonjour, OpenOffice n'est plus vraiment mis à jour. Il est conseillé de s'orienter vers LibreOffice qui bénéficie d'une communauté plus dynamique et qui offre une meilleure compatibilité avec les documents Microsoft Office. (Des nouvelles versions de OpenOffice sortent encore, mais ce ne sont que des corrections de bug mineures contrairement à LibreOffice qui avance beaucoup plus.)



« il est conseillé » ? Par qui ? 

Assez de FUD ! Assez de prosélytisme. Foutez la paix aux gens qui ont décidé d’utiliser OpenOffice plutôt que le fork des pingouins. Il fonctionne sur la banquise ? Très bien. Tant mieux.

OpenOffice est maintenu par Apache Foundation Software. La dernière mise à jour en date est la 4.1.9 du 8 février 2021. Compatible macOS 11 Big Sur (mais pas natif Apple Silicon).

OpenOffice produit des documents parfaitement compatibles avec la suite de Microsoft bien que son objet premier soit de produire de l’Open Document Format.

OpenOffice fonctionne bien mieux sur macOS que LibreOffice qui se fout de notre plateforme dans les grandes largeurs. Il suffit de voir la gestion de l’approche des polices dans Writer. Une honte pour un logiciel de traitement de texte.

La « communauté dynamique » est un alibi aux combines de Collabora et consorts. Et elle n’est en rien dynamique pour macOS, sinon on aurait depuis longtemps la gestion de Quicklook pour l’ODF et un vrai plein écran qui respecte les spécificités de la plateforme. On n’a droit qu’à des changements cosmétiques, pas toujours du meilleur goût.

En dix ans, la Document Foundation n’a produit que du FUD sur macOS. Elle s’est évertué à casser ce qui fonctionnait pour le corriger, parfois, six mois après. Ils appellent ça une « évolution ». Quand on casse la compatibilité CoreText ce n’est pas une avancée. C’est une régression, une régression majeure.


----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> « il est conseillé » ? Par qui ?
> 
> Assez de FUD ! Assez de prosélytisme. Foutez la paix aux gens qui ont décidé d’utiliser OpenOffice plutôt que le fork des pingouins. Il fonctionne sur la banquise ? Très bien. Tant mieux.
> 
> ...


FUD _(= fear, uncertainty and doubt) angoisse f _
C'est la def ou ça veut dire autre chose ?


----------



## tiloulou (28 Avril 2021)

Bonjour !
OpenOffice c'est bien mais contrairement à Word, ça a moins de fonction et ce n'est pas si pratique. En effet, il manque certaines fonctionnalités ou faut chercher pour les trouver, Word est bien plus développé. Perso, depuis que je bosse en tant que rédactrice web (et ma vocation je l'ai trouvée en regardant plein de sites à commencer par https://www.lesveilleursdunet.com/) et que je rédige aussi des chroniques sur mon compte Insta, j'ai tendance à davantage utiliser word. Après, chacun fait selon ses besoins et surtout ses habitudes.


----------



## boninmi (28 Avril 2021)

tiloulou a dit:


> Bonjour !
> OpenOffice c'est bien mais contrairement à Word, ça a moins de fonction et ce n'est pas si pratique. En effet, il manque certaines fonctionnalités ou faut chercher pour les trouver, Word est bien plus développé. Perso, depuis que je bosse en tant que rédactrice web (et ma vocation je l'ai trouvée en regardant plein de sites à commencer par https://www.lesveilleursdunet.com/) et que je rédige aussi des chroniques sur mon compte Insta, j'ai tendance à davantage utiliser word. Après, chacun fait selon ses besoins et surtout ses habitudes.


Si tu citais des exemples précis, ton argumentation serait plus convaincante. Et n'y a-t-il pas des logiciels plus adaptés au Web ?


----------



## tiloulou (29 Avril 2021)

Sur open office par exemple, on ne peut pas noter de commentaires. Quant à la mise en page, au niveau des puces et énumérations, je suis désolée mais c'est beaucoup moins pratique. Après, encore une fois, ce n'est que mon avis. Quant à la rédaction, surtout au début, même si je travaille maintenant sur wordpress, dans les premiers temps je travaillais beaucoup sur word de peur de perdre mon travail. En effet, je ne maîtrisais pas tous les éléments du web.


----------



## faninouchka (23 Août 2021)

Bonjour, je relance le sujet (celui de base ...),
J'ai téléchargé la dernière version d'openOffice.
J'ai bien cliqué sur "ouvrir quand même", j'ai bien vérifié que mon OS était compatible avec la version téléchargée mais quand je lance l'application, la fenêtre "Vérification de l'application" reste bloquée et la jauge n'avance pas (même en attendant TRES TRES longtemps).
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une astuce ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2021)

Étrange. De quelle version de macOS s’agit-il ? As-tu installé un anti-virus ?


----------



## boninmi (23 Août 2021)

J'aurais tendance à

virer le téléchargement
recommencer en vérifiant bien si c'est bien à partir du site officiel
Peut-être aussi redémarrer le Mac avant.


----------



## bompi (25 Août 2021)

Il faudrait savoir de quel Mac, de quel macOS et de quelle version de OpenOffice il s'agit (il y a deux versions, à utiliser en fonction de la version de macOS).


----------



## Gilin (23 Janvier 2022)

bompi a dit:


> Il faudrait savoir de quel Mac, de quel macOS et de quelle version de OpenOffice il s'agit (il y a deux versions, à utiliser en fonction de la version de macOS).


Bonjour, 
Quelle version de Open Office sur un MacBook Air 2012 avec un macOS Catalina version 10.15.7 ? Merci


----------



## boninmi (23 Janvier 2022)

Gilin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quelle version de Open Office sur un MacBook Air 2012 avec un macOS Catalina version 10.15.7 ? Merci


Le site d'OpenOffice devrait tout simplement t'indiquer si la version à télécharger est compatible avec ton OS. Utilise le site officiel pour télécharger et non un site tiers.


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2022)

Gilin a dit:


> Quelle version de Open Office sur un MacBook Air 2012 avec un macOS Catalina version 10.15.7 ? Merci


Celle qui est proposée directement depuis le site officiel fonctionnera parfaitement... https://www.openoffice.org/fr/Telecharger/


----------



## Gilin (23 Janvier 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Le site d'OpenOffice devrait tout simplement t'indiquer si la version à télécharger est compatible avec ton OS. Utilise le site officiel pour télécharger et non un site tiers.


D'accord merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2022)

Petite relance du sujet.



boninmi a dit:


> Le site d'OpenOffice devrait tout simplement t'indiquer si la version à télécharger est compatible avec ton OS.



Oui... et non.

La version actuelle de OpenOffice, 4.1.11 (octobre 2021) est indiquée 10.7 et ultérieurs :








						Download Apache OpenOffice
					

Join the OpenOffice revolution, the free office productivity suite with over 330 million trusted downloads.




					www.openoffice.org
				




Dans la pratique, n'utilisez pas cette version en dessous de macOS 10.11. Vous seriez dans l'impossibilité d'importer des documents au format .docx

Après avoir pratiqué une série de tests, j'en ai conclu que de Mac OS X 10.7 Lion à macOS 10.10 Yosemite il faut utiliser la version 4.1.5 d'OpenOffice.


----------

